# Hello!!



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to say hi. I'm new to the board but not new to the world of weightlifting. I have competed in 3 figure competitions. My most recent competitions were this past April. I am not competing this fall, but plan to in the spring.

I'm looking forward to all the great info from this board.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 23, 2003)

Welcome FtNsGiRl!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey again!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 23, 2003)

Welcome.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 23, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2003)

WELCOME TO IM!!!


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 23, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys! I'm touched.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2003)

FtNsGiRl welcome to IM!


----------

